# 2008 Lemond Carbon



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Any information avalable about the 2008 Lemond Carbon bikes (i.e., Zurich)? 

I wonder, will the 2008 Lemonds have the new Bontrager fork, the new Race Lite wheels, and handlebars/stems as spec'd on the 2008 Madone. 

I like the 2007 Lemond Zurich except for the 'boat anchor' fork, the Race wheel set, and the handle bar/stem. And, while I really like the 2008 Madone the Lemond geometry works much better for me.

So, anybody have any info?

Thanks


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

It is kind of frustrating for Lemond buyers that Trek puts a really.... light fork on the Madone's and as you said a boat anchor up front on the Lemond's.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I took off the fork on my 07 Buenos Aires and replaced it with a 340 gram DEDA fork. That took about 3/4 of a pound off the weight. Since it was a warrenty replacment I specked everything up from OEM. The bike weights in total at 16.2 with cages, computers and pedals. I think it's just fine the way it is although I was looking at the 1400 gram Soul wheels for climbing. Nice frame otherwise. Highly recommend it after 3 months of riding it.

hclignett


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

hclignett said:


> I took off the fork on my 07 Buenos Aires and replaced it with a 340 gram DEDA fork.


You have any pics of your Buenos Aires?


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

I'm loving the relaxed ride of the '07 Zurich. Yeh, the front end is heavy, but so are the wheels. I'll upgrade the wheels first, and only consider replacing the fork. This bike is designed to be a less aggresive ride- it's t unfortunate that they (Trek?/Lemond?) equate heavier equipment with less tight angles.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

hclignett said:


> I took off the fork on my 07 Buenos Aires and replaced it with a 340 gram DEDA fork. That took about 3/4 of a pound off the weight. Since it was a warrenty replacment I specked everything up from OEM. The bike weights in total at 16.2 with cages, computers and pedals. I think it's just fine the way it is although I was looking at the 1400 gram Soul wheels for climbing. Nice frame otherwise. Highly recommend it after 3 months of riding it.
> 
> hclignett


Do you have a link to that fork? Does it have the same rake?
thanks.


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

I've looked up the DEDA Black Magic fork, and the numbers don't match up to the Bontrager Race Lite numbers. 

Bontrager Lite:
Steerer Steerer Length Offset Axle To Crown Weight MSRP (USD) 
28.6mm(1 1/8in) 335mm 45mm 370mm 580g 279.99 

Deda:
Specifications:
Weight: 370 grams uncut 
Headset crown race: Ø 30.0mm
Steerer length: 300mm
Rake: 44mm
Wheel size: 700c

So I'm wondering, will these differences seriously effect the ride of the Zurich? (other than the nice loss of 210 grams). Is there a different fork out there that is light but closer to the same geometry of what the bike was designed for? (or perhaps this is not an issue?)


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

The difference between 44mm and 45mm rake seems pretty insignificant. Probably does change the handling slightly but doubt if anyone could notice.

It is probably hard to find a fork with a 45mm rake, i believe 44mm is much more std.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Just for the record. I have used the fork for a while now, ( almost a month). And the .039 rake offset really didn't affect the ride to much so that I would notice, but then someone else maybe able to tell the difference. I happen to pick up the fork at Chucks bikes for USD $120.00 and figured for the money it was worth a shot. By the way I saw the same fork at Probikekit for around $300.00. I'm gonna go ahead and order the Soul 2.0 wheelset tomorrow at a claimed weight of around 1300 grams without skewers. Will be nice for climbing around here.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Just my opinion, but when you sell a bike with a 1000gram frame, you should not put a 550 gram fork on it. Charge a little bit more and put a decent fork on it.


----------



## kennedy41 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork*



mtbdcd said:


> The difference between 44mm and 45mm rake seems pretty insignificant. Probably does change the handling slightly but doubt if anyone could notice.
> 
> It is probably hard to find a fork with a 45mm rake, i believe 44mm is much more std.


omeone also recommended the Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork with a 45 MM Rake. I believe it also is around 350G. Any comments on this Fork?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I looked on Reynolds website. The integrated version of this fork only comes in a 43mm rake.
The UL has a 45mm rake version.
Nice looking fork, but i have no experience with them.


----------

